# Big Plecko



## Em85 (Mar 8, 2008)

So this guy is just one of those generic pleckos that get really big and survive everything. I bought him from Petsmart when i first got my 75 gallon tank... His left front fin is kind of shredded and it looks like something might be nipping at him although i cant imagine who it would be because he is the biggest fish in the tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

what other fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## Em85 (Mar 8, 2008)

A BGK, cherry barb, clown loaches, 2 diff. kinds of this rainbow trout looking fish (i am not sure what they are), eels, a bristle nose plecko and a plecko with spikes. The only fish i have seen fight was the bristle nose and a blue phantom that i had. This generic plecko is the biggest fish i have, and he pushes other fishies around very easily so im not sure how he is getting picked on??


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you have other Plec's in the tank, they do poke at each other at times, so that may be what happened.

The other thing they're notorious for is hanging around the heater too long and getting sore spots that way.

That's quite the mixture you have in the tank.


----------



## Em85 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yea - i am about to upgrade their living conditions, i purchased a 180 gallon a few days ago. So everyone in the 75 gets to move to the 180, then im turning the 75 into a non-planted aggresive tank.


----------

